# Trying to split a packet dry yeast



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

Hi guys on the weekend I'll be making a small batch that'll only require a third packet of dry yeast. I asked the guy at the HBS if I can open a packet then reseal it and whack it in the freezer and he said if I seal it back up it will only last about a week before not really being use-able. So I'm wondering what people here think. Keeping in mind I'm not making starters so I'm relying on re-hydration to keep enough cells alive in the two remaining thirds to pitch into a regular 23L batch. My plan is to use a third of the packet on my small batch then seal and freeze the other two thirds until I start my large batch which could be up to three weeks away, to get as many cells living in the two thirds my plan is to re-hydrate, pitch and hope there's enough in there to get it started. Is this simply too risky? To be completely honest buying another packet doesn't bother me too much, it just seems like a waste to buy a whole packet and only use a third of it.


----------



## mje1980 (4/6/14)

Just pitch the whole packet in your small batch.


----------



## TimT (4/6/14)

HBS guy is talking nonsense, I've split packets heaps and the yeast doesn't seem bothered in the slightest.

I reckon your plan could work; you could supplement it with slurry from your small batch you are going to ferment now. I haven't done that before but I probably will soon.

BTW one packet of yeast is about four to five level teaspoons.


----------



## superstock (4/6/14)

TimT said:


> HBS guy is talking nonsense, I've split packets heaps and the yeast doesn't seem bothered in the slightest.
> 
> I reckon your plan could work; you could supplement it with slurry from your small batch you are going to ferment now. I haven't done that before but I probably will soon.
> 
> BTW one packet of yeast is about four to five level teaspoons.


Is that a 5gm packet, a 7gm packet or an 11.5gm packet???


----------



## TimT (4/6/14)

Fair enough, I'd assumed the packets were about 11 - 15 grams, hence my measurement.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

TimT said:


> Fair enough, I'd assumed the packets were about 11 - 15 grams, hence my measurement.


Yeah 11.5 gram packet of US-05  Hopefully I'll get a few more opinions and see what I can make work, at the very worst the two thirds doesn't get the airlock bubbling and I throw an extra packet in I guess



mje1980 said:


> Just pitch the whole packet in your small batch.


I have thought about that but to be fair thats not really any different to throwing it away, when I said it'd be a shame to waste a whole packet on one small batch using it all in the one small batch as overkill is still using one whole packet on a small batch


----------



## primusbrew (4/6/14)

Pitch the whole packet in the small batch and then use the slurry from the small batch to pitch into your 23 litre batch. Depending on the OG 2/3 of that pack of yeast will probably be under pitching for 23 litres.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

primusbrew said:


> Pitch the whole packet in the small batch and then use the slurry from the small batch to pitch into your 23 litre batch. Depending on the OG 2/3 of that pack of yeast will probably be under pitching for 23 litres.


Would like to do this but not sure on confidence in pitching slurry :/ might have to look into it, also more than likely will want to get the big batch going before the small batch but never know


----------



## Lincoln2 (4/6/14)

Let's pass the hat around to shout the Moose another pack of 05. Tight arse.

No offense.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

LOL I'm not even suggesting I wouldn't buy another pack I was just asking if it'd be bad or impossible to use the leftover yeast from a small batch in a big, I stated clearly in my earlier posts that I'd not hesitate buying another packet if need be. Knob. Just saying. No offence.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

And if I can add to that I can't fathom why someone would feel the need to come into a conversation with a post that is neither helpful nor friendly especially considering I have not once had a go at anyone in any of my posts on this forum and absolutely everyone here but you has been helpful from the day I made an account on this forum. Why be a dick? The end.


----------



## elcarter (4/6/14)

What about using the whole packet so your small batch is extra awesome and in the odd chance it is stuffed possibly ruining the next batch . My luck i'll just have loose yeast rolling around the freezer.

The $2.30 you might save worth the quality risk?

PS this Adelaide home brew store lad may have vested interest you buying more yeast.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

elcarter said:


> What about using the whole packet so your small batch is extra awesome and in the odd chance it is stuffed ruining the next batch
> 
> The $2.30 you might save worth the quality risk?
> 
> PS this Adelaide home brew store lad may have vested interest you buying more yeast.


Haha maybe, yeah I'm thinking I might just chuck the whole thing in for the small batch, and where are you buying us05 for 2.30? I'm buying 7 dollar sachets :/


----------



## elcarter (4/6/14)

I was referring to the $ amount of the half pack of 11.5G us 05.
I know of 3 sourced in Adelaide that you can get them for 4.70 or less.

$7 you may as well be using liquid


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

elcarter said:


> I was referring to the $ amount of the half pack of 11.5G us 05.
> I know of 3 sourced in Adelaide that you can get them for 4.70 or less.
> 
> $7 you may as well be using liquid


haha yeah true! 4.70 is much nicer, actually to be fair where I have switched my homebrew supply to does sell them for 5 but they were sold out when I bought the rest of my ingredients so I had to settle for the more expensive shop :/


----------



## Gavo (4/6/14)

No need to split the pack (I do split liquid yeast packs). Just pitch the whole pack then save the resulting yeastcake in a tallie and pitch it into the larger brew.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

Gavo said:


> No need to split the pack (I do split liquid yeast packs). Just pitch the whole pack then save the resulting yeastcake in a tallie and pitch it into the larger brew.


Thanks gav I think I might just go this route, it means I can at least give the yeast cake a try and if it fails I'll get another packet, I was initially hesitant about trying to do this but I'm sure with enough research it'll be painless, how hard can it be? 

Also thanks for all the suggestions and help guys!


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/14)

Mate it is harder to type capturing yeast cake in a bottle than it is to do. Empty fermenter as usual, give it a swirl to mix the last bit of beer with the yeast then fill a sanitised bottle with that. Put it in the fridge until you want to use it.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Mate it is harder to type capturing yeast cake in a bottle than it is to do. Empty fermenter as usual, give it a swirl to mix the last bit of beer with the yeast then fill a sanitised bottle with that. Put it in the fridge until you want to use it.


Brilliant  I'll defs give it a go and see if she produces fermentation in the big batch. Is this what most people do? Or do most people buy new yeast every batch?


EDIT: also are there not problems with throwing a bunch of dead yeast cells into a fresh batch of beer? Assuming a fair amount of the cells at the bottom of the fermenter are dead couldn't you be throwing in cells that are close to lysis and therefore potentially ruining your fresh batch you pitch the old yeast into?


----------



## primusbrew (4/6/14)

Nizmoose said:


> Thanks gav I think I might just go this route, it means I can at least give the yeast cake a try and if it fails I'll get another packet, I was initially hesitant about trying to do this but I'm sure with enough research it'll be painless, how hard can it be?
> 
> Also thanks for all the suggestions and help guys!


Yeah I think that this is your best bet. Nothing wrong with pitching from a slurry. It is what most do when using liquid yeast and making a starter. The main thing you need to ensure is proper sanitation so you don't transfer an infection. But you should be doing this anyway.

In reagrds to your initial question. I have split a pack of dry yeast (Nottingham) between two small batches pitched a week apart (stored the second half of the yeast in a sanitised plastic jar in the fridge for a week) and had no problems with the second batch.


----------



## indica86 (4/6/14)

I do that and get three brews from one $5 packet now.


----------



## balconybrewer (4/6/14)

Wouldn't imagine freezing yeast is great for its overall viability


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/6/14)

My yeast needs to be purchased over the net, and lives in the freezer until I am ready to rehydrate and pitch.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

Anyone got any info to help out with my earlier question? 

"are there not problems with throwing a bunch of dead yeast cells into a fresh batch of beer? Assuming a fair amount of the cells at the bottom of the fermenter are dead couldn't you be throwing in cells that are close to lysis and therefore potentially ruining your fresh batch you pitch the old yeast into?"


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

balconybrewer said:


> Wouldn't imagine freezing yeast is great for its overall viability


why not? Dried yeast has no water to crystallize and as long as you use Glycerine on slurry it can be effectively frozen, I just thawed and started a tube after 4 months frozen solid


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

Nizmoose said:


> Anyone got any info to help out with my earlier question?
> 
> "are there not problems with throwing a bunch of dead yeast cells into a fresh batch of beer? Assuming a fair amount of the cells at the bottom of the fermenter are dead couldn't you be throwing in cells that are close to lysis and therefore potentially ruining your fresh batch you pitch the old yeast into?"


its gotta be pretty old man, odds are that you wouldnt be pitching yeast that is eating itself, it'd smell pretty rank by then

Ive done a shit load of Rinsing and using slurry (always rinsed though) and never had any issues, other folks will tell of less anal approaches with no 'meaty' off tastes.


----------



## indica86 (4/6/14)

Yob said:


> why not? Dried yeast has no water to crystallize and as long as you use Glycerine on slurry it can be effectively frozen, I just thawed and started a tube after 4 months frozen solid


Pretty normal to store dried yeast in the freezer, bakers do it. In fact I used to store that fresh yeast (you know, the blocks) portioned in the freezer, and it worked.


Nizmoose said:


> Anyone got any info to help out with my earlier question?
> 
> "are there not problems with throwing a bunch of dead yeast cells into a fresh batch of beer? Assuming a fair amount of the cells at the bottom of the fermenter are dead couldn't you be throwing in cells that are close to lysis and therefore potentially ruining your fresh batch you pitch the old yeast into?"


Nutrient value?
I have not had an issue.,


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

Yob said:


> its gotta be pretty old man, odds are that you wouldnt be pitching yeast that is eating itself, it'd smell pretty rank by then
> 
> Ive done a shit load of Rinsing and using slurry (always rinsed though) and never had any issues, other folks will tell of less anal approaches with no 'meaty' off tastes.


Rinsed? (sorry :/ ) as in just adding some beer/ keeping some in and swirling and bottling?


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/14)

Nizmoose said:


> Anyone got any info to help out with my earlier question?
> 
> "are there not problems with throwing a bunch of dead yeast cells into a fresh batch of beer? Assuming a fair amount of the cells at the bottom of the fermenter are dead couldn't you be throwing in cells that are close to lysis and therefore potentially ruining your fresh batch you pitch the old yeast into?"


No more than you should be worried about this when making a starter. What you have is a large amount of healthy yeast which will counter any dead yeast which as has been mentioned will provide nutrient. Obviously if the yeast cake had been poorly managed and left at a temp that would encourage growth then autolysis could be a problem.
In your situation of starting with a small batch then using it for a larger batch is ideal.
Another thing to consider when doing this is the type of yeast your doing it with, the OG of the brew ie using a smaller alc brew to build the yeast for a stronger alc second brew.
You could also look up wolfies yeast cleaning thread if you want the ideal method of yeast collection.

Cheers


----------



## Nizmoose (4/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> No more than you should be worried about this when making a starter. What you have is a large amount of healthy yeast which will counter any dead yeast which as has been mentioned will provide nutrient. Obviously if the yeast cake had been poorly managed and left at a temp that would encourage growth then autolysis could be a problem.
> In your situation of starting with a small batch then using it for a larger batch is ideal.
> Another thing to consider when doing this is the type of yeast your doing it with, the OG of the brew ie using a smaller alc brew to build the yeast for a stronger alc second brew.
> You could also look up wolfies yeast cleaning thread if you want the ideal method of yeast collection.
> ...


Thanks very helpful  I'll definitely have a look at that thread as I'd like to know as much as possible before I do it!


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

for convenience

>LINK<


----------



## Lincoln2 (5/6/14)

Nizmoose said:


> And if I can add to that I can't fathom why someone would feel the need to come into a conversation with a post that is neither helpful nor friendly especially considering I have not once had a go at anyone in any of my posts on this forum and absolutely everyone here but you has been helpful from the day I made an account on this forum. Why be a dick? The end.


Dear Nizmoose, I'm genuinely sorry my comments caused you to feel upset. When I stated "no offense" it was literal. It was an attempt at light-heartedness that obviously fell flat. I was reading the thread because it sounded interesting. I partially blame the Hook Nortons I had consumed before posting. Best of luck with your yeast management.


----------



## mosto (5/6/14)

Harvesting yeast, like most things when you start brewing, sounds a lot more daunting than it is. It's literally sanitizing a jar, swirling the yeast cake to mix it up with the little bit of remaining beer and pouring some of that slurry into the jar. Put the jar in the fridge until you're ready to brew again. Google the Mr Malty calculator to give you an idea of how much of that slurry you need to pitch. I don't rinse the yeast at present, but I'm going to start giving that a go as well soon. I'd also look into making starters. Again, it sounds harder than it is and there's something about growing the yeast that's just cool. I enjoy making starters as much as I enjoy the actual brewing.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (5/6/14)

One other option that you could try and it's good an simple, boil the life out of some water a few times, put in a jar to chill to the same temp as your brew, while its chilling get a spoon and sanitise it and everything your about to come into contact, spray bottle of no rinse sanitiser just beacame your friend, then use the sanitised spoon to scrape off the brown crud on your krausen, wait a day then with feshly sanitised spoon scrape off the nice white fluffy yeasts into your jar of sterile water, and bobs your uncle you've top cropped clean yeast ready for your next brew, half fill the jar and you'll be close to enough yeast for a 23L brew,

this way you don't have to rinse your yeast either and i've stored it for a few months in the fridge and its taken off like a rocket, good way to get your confidence up and realise these yeasts aren't all that hard to deal with, you can only do this with top fermenters like us-05 and if your doing a few brews in a row on the same yeast its bloody easy


----------



## Nizmoose (5/6/14)

rehabs_for_quitters said:


> One other option that you could try and it's good an simple, boil the life out of some water a few times, put in a jar to chill to the same temp as your brew, while its chilling get a spoon and sanitise it and everything your about to come into contact, spray bottle of no rinse sanitiser just beacame your friend, then use the sanitised spoon to scrape off the brown crud on your krausen, wait a day then with feshly sanitised spoon scrape off the nice white fluffy yeasts into your jar of sterile water, and bobs your uncle you've top cropped clean yeast ready for your next brew, half fill the jar and you'll be close to enough yeast for a 23L brew,
> 
> this way you don't have to rinse your yeast either and i've stored it for a few months in the fridge and its taken off like a rocket, good way to get your confidence up and realise these yeasts aren't all that hard to deal with, you can only do this with top fermenters like us-05 and if your doing a few brews in a row on the same yeast its bloody easy


This is brilliant thanks so much, how do you distinguish between the fluffy yeast and the crud?


----------



## mje1980 (5/6/14)

If it's on the top, and thick tan coloured mousse like. That's the best shit ever. Pitch half a cup ( yes, half a cup ) into another standard strength beer, and it'll take off quick. It's very healthy yeast. Uk strains are very good for this.


----------



## Nizmoose (5/6/14)

Good info, definitely going to give this a crack


----------



## Gavo (5/6/14)

As you can see a lot of people here re-use and culture yeast, its one of the easiest ways of saving some more coin per brew. I will was yeast from time to time, but mostly these days I split a smack pack into five splits and make a starter when needed. If i am fermenting with the same yeast back to back I will use the yeast cake for up to three generations/ferments. 

As said by others, sanitize a bottle, and swirl the yeast at the bottom of the fermenter and drop into the bottle then pitch the bottle into the next batch.


----------

